# EOS-1D X Mark II Image Corruption with Sandisk CFast Cards



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 28, 2016)

```
<p class="bod">Thank you for using Canon products.</p>
<p class="bod">It has been confirmed that when shooting still images with the EOS-1D X Mark II digital SLR camera launched in April 2016 with SanDisk CFast cards, the following phenomenon will occur.</p>
<p class="bod">We would like to offer our sincere apologies to users who have been inconvenienced by this issue.</p>
<p class="bod"><strong>Phenomenon</strong></p>
<p class="bod">If a SanDisk CFast card is inserted into the camera or a card reader, the bottom part of still images recorded may be corrupted.</p>
<p class="bod">This phenomenon is confirmed in images recorded in both the RAW and JPEG formats.

In the RAW file, the image corruption may appear in the bottom right corner of the image.

In the JPEG file, the image corruption may appear in the lower third area of the image.</p>
<p class="bod">Please Note:

Movie recording is not affected by this phenomenon.

Still images or movies recorded to CF cards are not affected by this phenomenon.</p>
<p class="bod"><!--more--></p>
<p class="bod"><strong>Cause</strong></p>
<p class="bod">This phenomenon is caused by SanDisk CFast cards. The camera does not cause this phenomenon.</p>
<p class="bod"><strong>Affected Products</strong></p>
<p class="bod">SanDisk CFast cards.</p>
<p class="bod">Image corruption may be experienced with the cards listed below:</p>
<p class="bod">The “xxx” at the end of the product number varies depending on the sales region.

SanDisk Extreme PRO CFast2.0 64GB (SDCFSP-064G-xxx)

SanDisk Extreme PRO CFast2.0 128GB (SDCFSP-128G-xxx)

SanDisk Extreme PRO CFast2.0 64GB (SDCFSP-064G-xxxA)

SanDisk Extreme PRO CFast2.0 128GB (SDCFSP-128G-xxxA)

SanDisk Extreme PRO CFast2.0 64GB (SDCFSP-064G-xxxB)

SanDisk Extreme PRO CFast2.0 128GB (SDCFSP-128G-xxxB)</p>
<p class="bod"><strong>Market Support </strong></p>
<p class="bod">Although it has been confirmed that this phenomenon is caused by SanDisk CFast cards, to prevent the occurrence of this phenomenon, Canon will be releasing a camera firmware (Ver 1.0.2) on the Web for a download service in early July.</p>
<p class="bod">All new EOS-1D X Mark II cameras distributed by Canon Australia and Canon New Zealand after June 27th will have firmware Version 1.0.2.</p>
<p class="bod">We would like to apologize for the inconvenience, but we would like to ask our customers to refrain from using SanDisk CFast cards when shooting still images until the new camera firmware becomes available.</p>
<p class="bod"><strong>Workaround</strong></p>
<p class="bod">It is our understanding that image files of about 16MB or less recorded immediately before the camera’s power is turned off may become corrupted. Below are the methods available to help avoid image corruption when powering off the camera:</p>
<p class="bod">The Camera can be powered off in four ways:

1) When the power switch is set to OFF

2) When the card slot cover is opened

3) When the power is turned off due to the Auto Power Off setting

4) When the battery is removed</p>
<p class="bod"><strong>The phenomenon can be prevented by performing the procedure below:</strong></p>
<p class="bod">Before powering the camera off, please take extra shots*1 because the extra shots taken immediately before the camera is powered off may experience the corruption and not the images taken before the extra shots were taken.</p>
<p class="bod">*1 The table below shows the most popular file types used and how many extra shots are recommended.</p>
<table>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td><strong>File Size (Approx.) </strong></td>
<td><strong> How many extra shots do I need to

take in order to meet the 16MB or

larger requirement</strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td> <RAW> 23.2MB</td>
<td>1</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td> <JPEG> L: 6.2MB</td>
<td>3</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td> <JPEG> M1: 4.3MB</td>
<td>4</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td> <JPEG> M2: 3.4MB</td>
<td>5</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td> <JPEG> S: 2.2MB</td>
<td>8</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## J.R. (Jun 28, 2016)

Not sure how to read this ... if the camera is not causing the error, how is it that a_ firmware_ update to the camera, will resolve the problem? 

BTW, I have been facing this error numerous times and arrived at the workaround of taking an extra shot.

Early adopters problem but ... there you are.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 28, 2016)

J.R. said:


> Not sure how to read this ... if the camera is not causing the error, how is it that a_ firmware_ update to the camera, will resolve the problem?
> 
> BTW, I have been facing this error numerous times and arrived at the workaround of taking an extra shot.
> 
> Early adopters problem but ... there you are.



Like a lot of camera bugs (phenomenon), they seem to only affect a small number of cameras, which I've never fully understood either. The firmware will fix the ones affected and not bother with the ones that aren't.


----------



## WoodyWindy (Jun 28, 2016)

It looks like the actual "bug" is with the SanDisk CFast cards. I conjecture that they experience a write cache-commit delay of the last block (of apparently 16MB) sent to the card. There is also probably an API call in the CFast standard that can force a cache commit. My guess is that Canon will now force, rather than assume, the commit during the power-down sequence.


----------



## kaihp (Jun 28, 2016)

J.R. said:


> Not sure how to read this ... if the camera is not causing the error, how is it that a_ firmware_ update to the camera, will resolve the problem?



It's actually quite normal to do this. Once you have determined that you have a hardware problem and what is causing it, it is sometimes possible to device a _software_ (or firmware, if you like) change that simply avoids the hardware problem.

If it's a 'low-level hardware problem' (e.g. setup/hold time violations in the transmission of signals) you can't fix it in software, but some of the 'high-level problems' can be fixed (e.g. incorrect protocol interpretation or timer based things like power-on/power-off time) _can_ be fixed by simply making the software more flexible or picking out the known-bug situations and have FW "Do The Right ThingTM".

In this case, it might simply be that the software simply keeps the CFast card powered for a longer time than usually necessary. The FW could implement this fix on a general basis (for all cards) or only for affected SanDisk CFast cards.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 28, 2016)

I do wonder if this workaround will work for people that have reported issues with Lexar cards, I have a Lexar CFast card that I won't use. I may try it out today with non critical subjects.... here kitty kitty.


----------



## J.R. (Jun 28, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> I do wonder if this workaround will work for people that have reported issues with Lexar cards, I have a Lexar CFast card that I won't use. I may try it out today with non critical subjects.... here kitty kitty.



People with Lexar cards are reportedly suffering from this "phenomenon", much more than the Sandisk users.


----------



## peter from NH (Jun 28, 2016)

Its not a problem at all with my Delkin Devices 128 GB card. So I think the diagnosis of it being a Sandisk card issue is probably fair. Probably the Sandisk cards are not quite performing within design specs.


----------



## TommyLee (Jun 28, 2016)

my 64g sandisk cfast came as a kit...
with 1dx2

is it ... failing to be
"... suitable for its intended purpose..."
which implies a warranty..issue

i.e. defective?...
and should I get a replacement?....

for example iff this not a camera issue, should I contact sandisk or my camera shop for a substitute?...

I MAY NOT want to update the firmware JUST for this 'defective' card..
but it sorta sounds like lose application of some timing standard...as discussed above...


I dont like doing firmwares...unless really necessary...
I proceed slowly usually...
and if it is the CARD... 
then....? they sold me a defective one?

I am mostly curious about options here.. if anyone has an opinion..


I wonder if anyone tried to return the card?....

Tom


----------



## bsbeamer (Jun 28, 2016)

There have been firmware updates for other manufacturers in the past that actually will throw a warning on the screen when a non-approved card is inserted (and door closed). This was fairly common in the video space years ago before/during the Class 4 or 6 vs Class 10 with SD cards. Really hope that is not the "fix" they are planning on implementing... 

Maybe Canon will end up having to go the GoPro route and only certify specific cards for use with their cameras?

It seems with any electronics purchase these days, early adopters are the final beta testers. However, at this price point, this type of error should not be acceptable.


----------



## Carlos575 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hardly a major issue, at least it doesn't spatter oil all over the innards of the camera! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## RGF (Jun 28, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> There have been firmware updates for other manufacturers in the past that actually will throw a warning on the screen when a non-approved card is inserted (and door closed). This was fairly common in the video space years ago before/during the Class 4 or 6 vs Class 10 with SD cards. Really hope that is not the "fix" they are planning on implementing...
> 
> Maybe Canon will end up having to go the GoPro route and only certify specific cards for use with their cameras?
> 
> It seems with any electronics purchase these days, early adopters are the final beta testers. However, at this price point, this type of error should not be acceptable.



I wish that the camera (or some other method) could readily identify fake cards. I've been burnt by buying on eBay - never again. Good deal was a rip off.

Just checked my shoot with my 2 1Dx M2 (at least 3 Sandisk Cfast cards) and no thing went wrong. I probably turned the camera on and off half dozen or more times during the 2 day shoot.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 28, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> I do wonder if this workaround will work for people that have reported issues with Lexar cards, I have a Lexar CFast card that I won't use. I may try it out today with non critical subjects.... here kitty kitty.



I am not having any issues with my 256gb lexar 3500x. About 4000 shots with no corruption.


----------



## kaihp (Jun 28, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> I do wonder if this workaround will work for people that have reported issues with Lexar cards, I have a Lexar CFast card that I won't use. I may try it out today with non critical subjects.... here kitty kitty.





J.R. said:


> People with Lexar cards are reportedly suffering from this "phenomenon", much more than the Sandisk users.



By all means, check and if you do find issues with Lexar card(s), please report it to Canon.


----------



## RGF (Jun 28, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> I do wonder if this workaround will work for people that have reported issues with Lexar cards, I have a Lexar CFast card that I won't use. I may try it out today with non critical subjects.... here kitty kitty.



Why won't you use the Lexar card? Almost bought some - is there a problem?


----------



## unfocused (Jun 28, 2016)

J.R. said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I do wonder if this workaround will work for people that have reported issues with Lexar cards, I have a Lexar CFast card that I won't use. I may try it out today with non critical subjects.... here kitty kitty.
> ...



Please provide some documentation about the Lexar cards. That isn't what Canon's advisory says and I can't find any examples on the internet were people with Lexar cards are having this problem. Also, the Lexar website does not have a product advisory that I can find, while the SanDisk website does. 

Perhaps I'm not looking in the right places.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 28, 2016)

TommyLee said:


> for example iff this not a camera issue, should I contact sandisk or my camera shop for a substitute?...



Here is the SanDisk product advisory:

http://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/19576/~/important-notice-for-sandisk-cfast-card-compatibility-with-canon-eos-1d-x-mark



> Important Notice for SanDisk CFast card compatibility with Canon EOS-1D X Mark II camera
> 
> It has been confirmed that some users experience a still image issue when using a SanDisk CFast card with the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II camera due to SanDisk card problem. In some cases, a portion (at the bottom) of the still image recorded on a SanDisk CFast card is incomplete. Canon and SanDisk have worked together to develop a new camera firmware release that resolves the card issue, which will be available shortly.
> 
> We would like to apologize for the inconvenience that this issue has caused. If you are affected by this issue, we kindly request that customers contact SanDisk customer support team at [email protected] or call our customer support call center at any of the numbers provided on this page https://www.sandisk.com/about/contact/customer-care. Please let the customer support team know that you purchased the SanDisk Extreme PRO CFast card and are using it with the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II product.


----------



## J.R. (Jun 28, 2016)

unfocused said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



Source: Internet chatter - I don't personally have the Lexar CFast cards so can't comment. 

BTW, I said" reportedly" because I'm not one of the gang - I read it on the internet so it must be true. Not a native English speaker so my intent and the actual interpretation may differ.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 28, 2016)

I am using the 64 GB Sandisk card from the promotion and have just over 2100 shots on my new camera with no corruption. 

I checked the card's serial number and it's in line with one of listed serials... I find this interesting how it's affecting some users but not others. 

Very strange, and in my opinion, unacceptable for there to be a product launch of this caliber with such an issue.


----------



## RGF (Jun 28, 2016)

unfocused said:


> TommyLee said:
> 
> 
> > for example iff this not a camera issue, should I contact sandisk or my camera shop for a substitute?...
> ...



I just contact Sandisk and explained that I have 5 of the CFast 64GB cards and asked what they plan on doing.

I'll post details of their reply.

Rich


----------



## RGF (Jun 28, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> I am using the 64 GB Sandisk card from the promotion and have just over 2100 shots on my new camera with no corruption.
> 
> I checked the card's serial number and it's in line with one of listed serials... I find this interesting how it's affecting some users but not others.
> 
> Very strange, and in my opinion, unacceptable for there to be a product launch of this caliber with such an issue.



Wonder if it matters how fast you turn off your camera. Perhaps if you wait before turning it off, there will be time for the final image to be written.


----------



## RGF (Jun 28, 2016)

RGF said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > TommyLee said:
> ...



Got their can reply , contact us and let us know that the card is a Cfast and the camera is 1Dx M2


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 28, 2016)

RGF said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > I am using the 64 GB Sandisk card from the promotion and have just over 2100 shots on my new camera with no corruption.
> ...



I almost suggested that in my comment. I tend to wait always a few minutes before turning the camera off, just in case something else interesting pops up that I want or need to shoot. 

For those with the corruption issue, maybe try taking some pictures, and the. Wait a minute or two before turning the camera off. See if that helps...


I also read on another forum where a user was experiencing the same issue that Canon suggested to him he format the card in Windows using Sandisk's own formatting software. Then format again afterwards in camera. I followed the steps when I first got my 1DX II a week ago.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 28, 2016)

RGF said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > I am using the 64 GB Sandisk card from the promotion and have just over 2100 shots on my new camera with no corruption.
> ...



The power switch is not a hard switch, the camera will continue using power as it needs to to write the final images to the card. This is easily demonstrated by taking a picture and immediately turning the camera off, the red 'writing to card' light will continue to flicker.

Removing the battery or opening the card door are both hard switches.

As for the cause, it seems Canon have a lead on it. They are saying the last few mp of information prior to a de-power can become corrupted, so it is easy to work around, don't switch the camera off repeatedly, disable the auto power down, take a 'throw away image' or two before turning the camera off. Not ideal, but not a big issue.

What would be interesting is to find people with corrupt files that were not immediately prior to power down either due to user intervention or auto power down.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 28, 2016)

RGF said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I do wonder if this workaround will work for people that have reported issues with Lexar cards, I have a Lexar CFast card that I won't use. I may try it out today with non critical subjects.... here kitty kitty.
> ...



I think at this point in time if you want a 256gb card you don't have much choice. SanDisk doesn't offer one...yet.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 28, 2016)

Given that both manufacturers would have been aware of the launch of the 1D X MKII and that Sandisk is one of the premium card brands and a launch manufacturer of CFast cards which have been used since the launch of the Arri Amira, it points to poor testing from both. 
Arri certify CFast cards before recommending them to customers, Canon should do the same with a pinnacle product like the 1D X MKII. If this was Nikon right now many would be lambasting them on this site.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 28, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> What would be interesting is to find people with corrupt files that were not immediately prior to power down either due to user intervention or auto power down.



Reviewing my files, I fall into this category.

The corruption occurred on the last frame I was shooting with the CFast Card. And then, I realized today that the camera had switched to the CF Card automatically. So, no power down, just an automatic switch from Card Two to Card One in the middle of a sequence once the card became full.


----------



## Andris (Jun 28, 2016)

The same for me with Lexar 3400x CFast. From 1000 shots there were about 10 - 12 coruupted raw still image files. Also interesting that 4K .mov file size for some files ir 0 B. In camera clip is playing, when view or copy on computer, size is 0 B.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 28, 2016)

unfocused said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > What would be interesting is to find people with corrupt files that were not immediately prior to power down either due to user intervention or auto power down.
> ...



I wonder though if internally the card full and power down aren't treated as the same kind of event? Think about the sequence of events internally when a card full is encountered and the camera switches

Not making excuses, it shouldn't happen, just trying to be logical in mitigating the issue.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 28, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



That's my thinking as well. I'm sure there has to be some momentary switch from one card slot to another and the camera may treat that the same as a power down. I sent Canon a note just to be sure they are aware of this glitch as well.

Knowing more about what triggers the event is helpful. I think I'll use the Compact Flash slot anyway, until the firmware fix comes out. 

I'd like to have been a fly on the wall during the discussions between Canon and SanDisk over the last few weeks.


----------



## Photo282 (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm a 1DX ii user who has been talking to Canon about the loss of data in the bottom right hand corner. The camera was returned to canon service with Sandisk CFast card with problem files still on the Cfast card. I've since picked up my camera from canon with the recommendation to use a supplied CF card. Was advised that firmware was in pipeline to solve the problem with CFast card. The Sandisk CFast card supplied with 1DX ii does not have serial numbers that I can see.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 29, 2016)

Photo282 said:


> . The Sandisk CFast card supplied with 1DX ii does not have serial numbers that I can see.



The serial number is on the packaging that the card came in.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 29, 2016)

Andris said:


> The same for me with Lexar 3400x CFast. From 1000 shots there were about 10 - 12 coruupted raw still image files. Also interesting that 4K .mov file size for some files ir 0 B. In camera clip is playing, when view or copy on computer, size is 0 B.



The 0B files are due to the Windows driver not being able to read large files using the camera driver. You need to use the EOS utility to transfer the file (slow) or use a cfast card reader which uses its own driver and can read large files.


----------



## RGF (Jun 29, 2016)

has anyone designed a test for force this error?


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 29, 2016)

I've shot over 6,000 frames since I got the camera (mostly on a Sandisk 128gb cFast) and only one image at the end of a session was corrupted. Not sure whether it is worth upgrading firmware for this.


----------



## SlydeR (Jun 29, 2016)

Close to 5,000 shots on my 1D X mkII and never experienced this issue. Using the 64 GB Sandisk that came with the camera and card reader.


----------



## weeowie (Jun 29, 2016)

I recently went on a shoot using both the 64 GB Sandisk Cfast Card that came with my Canon 1DX Mark II and a newly purchased a 128 GB Sandisk Cfast card. I filled both cards on this shoot only to find out that the 64 GB card was flawless, however, the 128 GB had multiple errors...18 out of the 4200 images corrupted, and not in a patterned order. It appeared that when I shot a series of images and then turned off the camera, the last image was corrupted. 

see examples below.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 29, 2016)

I've had a few shots do this for mine. It is good to know they acknowledge the problem and are working to fix it.


----------



## linacjsdad (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi All,
I have been a long time reader, and I've never have been involved in any of the threads. This time, since I saw this thread, I thought I should reply. This also happens with the Lexar 64gb 3500 CFast cards. I just spent 4 days shooting AAU Junior Girls Volleyball Nationals in Orlando and have had serval corrupt files with this CFast card also. I, had this issue since I purchased this CFast card along with the SanDisk. I thought it was my 1DxMarkII that was having problems. Relieved to hear it's not just my camera. 
Regards, 
Linacjsdad 
Btw, the camera performed amazingly!!!!!


----------



## masterpix (Jun 29, 2016)

I had the same issue with my 7D once, got me scared as hell that my newly bought camera was not working well. The technical support suggested replacing the card and that solved the problem.


----------



## canon1dxman (Jun 29, 2016)

Same / similar problem with my 7D M2 on the first major shoot in Africa Dec 2014/ Jan 2015. Took the card back to the retailer for a refund. Lost around 12 shots I guess.


----------



## Andris (Jun 29, 2016)

Ohh, thanks for info!  I'll try CFast card reader!



East Wind Photography said:


> Andris said:
> 
> 
> > The same for me with Lexar 3400x CFast. From 1000 shots there were about 10 - 12 coruupted raw still image files. Also interesting that 4K .mov file size for some files ir 0 B. In camera clip is playing, when view or copy on computer, size is 0 B.
> ...


----------



## TommyLee (Jun 29, 2016)

RGF / rich...

I called sandisk yesterday morning... they said "canon and sandisk were working on a fix".. I said "the reports said card issue not camera... so I should take card to retailer.....?....my $6000 camera and CFast card are not working"

sandisk PROMISED to send me an email at the end of day...because I said the return camera thing ...I think...
they did not send an email...
I sorta see why.....

thing is ......I dont want to do a firmware update Just FOR CFAST.... CARD FAILURE
iff ....it is the card....

but I never used the card much....just a few times to see how it switched back and forth ...and some video...

///////

my Take on this is...
"Gee Canon people found this issue in days...(I think...I dont know)...........
.... your testing never saw it?"

I wont update til the few adventurous ones try it first...
might be tWo UPDATES......


----------



## zim (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi weeowie, welcome to CR!

Firstly apologies for this being waaay off topic but but I'm really curious, the second example picture you posted where/when/how was that taken? ignoring the corruption on the right hand side of the image in truth it looks computer generated model render to me! 
Please don't take that as a suggestion the corruptions you are experiencing aren't real, they clearly are!

Regards


----------



## emailfortom (Jun 29, 2016)

Photo282 said:


> I'm a 1DX ii user who has been talking to Canon about the loss of data in the bottom right hand corner. The camera was returned to canon service with Sandisk CFast card with problem files still on the Cfast card. I've since picked up my camera from canon with the recommendation to use a supplied CF card. Was advised that firmware was in pipeline to solve the problem with CFast card. The Sandisk CFast card supplied with 1DX ii does not have serial numbers that I can see.



I have followed the corruption thread with great interest...though I have not experienced the problem on my camera that I received early May. What I am wondering, and feel is part of the same topic, are there other "features and or feature fixes" that also need to be addressed in the soon to be released firmware update. Is there anything else that 1Dx Mk II users want/need tweeked?


----------



## TommyLee (Jun 29, 2016)

emailfortom
////////////

yes I thought this also .. if they are running out a new firmware...
lets have a few other things fixed..
....

not to make a list here but

........ I may not understand this all yet ... in settings options
but 
...why does the live view shot not zoom on focus point or center point ...consistent with slr mode?....
and why cant we set a preference here?...

there are a few little issues like that...
maybe a way to have the surrounding non-selected focus point in a faint red .. versus brite red focus point...
surrounding focus points...that are now dark/clear... 
are useful to know might be helpful to see faint red....at the selection time... IMO

not a list here.....
just an example of.... fix a few things ... and I can go for an update...
but not so much JUST for a bad card/brand...

still no email from sandisk... like they said would send..
..listing what they would do..about card replacement etc...
...... seems i should be allowed to swap sandisk bad card for Lexar good card .... at the photo store.. 

let Canon sort it out...eat the cost...in the '1dx2 testing budget' ... 
may I suggest....


----------



## Mario (Jun 29, 2016)

I sent an e-mail to Sandisk customer service yesterday, right after seeing the notification on there website. I stated I did not see the problem yet, but that I was worried about the reliability of the Sandisk CFast card (64GB).

I got a reply today (in Dutch, I live in the dutch-speaking part of Belgium) thanking me for using Sandisk products and stating that at the moment Sandisk and Canon were working together to release a new firmware to solve the card problem and that it will be available soon. They apologized for the inconvenience and said to send an e-mail when the new firmware will be released.



Sandisk reply in Dutch said:


> Hartelijk dank voor ons op de hoogte te brengen dat u deze producten gebruikt!
> 
> Canon en SanDisk werken momenteel samen om een nieuwe firmware vrij te geven voor de camera om het kaart problem op te lossen, deze zal spoedig beschikbaar zijn. We willen ons verontschuldigen voor het ongemak dat dit veroorzaakt.
> We zullen u een e-mail notificatie sturen wanneer de Canon firmware wordt vrijgegeven.



I haven't found any corrupted file yet. Yesterday I tried to reproduce the error, taking a picture and immediately switching the camera off, but gave up after about 5 attempts with no "luck" .

Mario


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 29, 2016)

I have already taken over 9000 photos with the 1DX II and the Sandisk CFast and no problems at all with corruption...
I got the Kit with the reader. I use the reader, not the camera to download the Raw files to my iMac.


----------



## jd39 (Jun 29, 2016)

dilbert said:


> The firmware update will likely do one of two things:
> 1) add a pause between flushing the data to the card and removing power, giving the card time to write out the data from its buffers
> 2) update the way in which the camera talks to the card to ensure that the card has committed all data to "disk" before declaring it to be safe to remove power from



There's a third option in the firmware update:
3) Alter/eliminate the write caching to prioritize Sandisk-safe writes over faster write speeds. 

We may get SLOWER capture rates with this new firmware. I don't know how to go back to an old firmware, so I am going to avoid upgrading to the new firmware when it comes out. I'm not willing to test the upgrade.

Could someone run some performance tests before and after they upgrade? I'd like to see number of frames captured in bursts, max frames captured in a fixed amount of time, etc. Please track if the amount changes before & after the upgrade.

I doubt the video capture rates will drop (that'd be too noticeable), but perhaps the encoding quality had to be reduced to accommodate the reduced write rates? I don't know how you'd test for that, I'm not a video person, but perhaps that's possible?

I'm concerned that this fix for a single brand of cfast is going to negatively affect everyone. Why can't we just all not use Sandisk and not change the firmware? Am I worried for nothing?

-- JD


----------



## unfocused (Jun 30, 2016)

jd39 said:


> We may get SLOWER capture rates with this new firmware. I don't know how to go back to an old firmware, so I am going to avoid upgrading to the new firmware when it comes out. I'm not willing to test the upgrade...
> 
> ...Why can't we just all not use Sandisk and not change the firmware? Am I worried for nothing?



Since the corruption only occurs on power down, I'm not sure why it would affect the capture rates (with one exception below). It might slow down the "power down" time, but that should not have any affect on shooting.

Exception: Since this also can occur when the camera switches from the CFast to the CF card (when CFast card is full), I could see some risk of losing capture or write speed during the card switch, but I'm not sure how much of a "perfect storm" would be necessary to see that happen.


----------



## RGF (Jun 30, 2016)

I got a reply from Sandisk which basically said wait for Canon to make a repair via firmware update.

Not very happy about this, would like Sandisk to be more proactive about this but perhaps they can not. Too many cards out there, too hard to update firmware on the card.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 2, 2016)

dilbert said:


> This isn't Sandisk's problem, it is Canon's.



Actually, we can't tell whether it's Canon or SanDisk having a problem.

It may be that the problem only occurs in the 1Dx2, but if it occurs because the SanDisk card is violating a spec, it's SanDisks problem.
It could also be the 1Dx2 that is violating a spec; then it's Canon problem.

And we can't tell the difference without looking at the specs, signals and timing diagrams to determine what happens.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 2, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Look at it from another perspective: are there any reports from owners of cameras made by other manufacturers (e.g. Nikon) that are reporting the same problem?
> 
> This isn't Sandisk's problem, it is Canon's.



Wrong again. Users report a 100% failure rate when using a SanDisk CFast card in a Nikon or Sony body.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 2, 2016)

kaihp said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't Sandisk's problem, it is Canon's.
> ...



Look at it this way. Both companies may have just decided that a firmware update was the least expensive resolution to the problem. We dont really know who is at fault. My lexar card works fine so is it canon?


----------



## kaihp (Jul 2, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> Look at it this way. Both companies may have just decided that a firmware update was the least expensive resolution to the problem. We dont really know who is at fault. My lexar card works fine so is it canon?


+1

Do we really care who is at fault, as long as we can get the problem fixed?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 3, 2016)

kaihp said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Look at it this way. Both companies may have just decided that a firmware update was the least expensive resolution to the problem. We dont really know who is at fault. My lexar card works fine so is it canon?
> ...



I think a firmware update is the easiest solution for everyone. Folks that say they dont want to update their firmware just plain dont understand modern technology. Cameras are extremely complex devices. In fact in many respects they are more advanced than many laptops and tablet computers. I rarely have ever experienced an issue on any device where i needed to roll back a firmware update.

I will be updating my firmware when its released even though i dont experience an issue. The reason is i dont want to be on travel, need to buy a card, and have to worry about wether this issue will crop up in the future.


----------



## HKFEVER (Jul 3, 2016)

Canon replaced the original Sandisk 128GB CFast that came with my 1DXII, after the replacement, it still has problem, say one out of 30-40 pictures.

I purchased another Sandisk 128CB CFast from camera shop, it has problem, but once in hundreds. Sandisk replaced this. After the replacement, it happens every time 1DXII power off 

I also have a Lexar 3600X 128GB CFast, it is 100% perfect since the first day.


----------



## RGF (Jul 3, 2016)

happens only with Sandisk cards and not Lexar cards - so likely problem is ..

1. Sandisk cards. They behave out of spec.

2. Canon, Nikon, ... They failed to understand the details of Sandisk's specs which are slightly different than Lexar's.


Canon is fixing it. Quicker, easier than replacing all the cards. So you could say

1. Canon is providing a work around for poorly designed Sandisk CFast card

2. Canon is fixed the firmware to work correctly with the Sandisk CFast cards.

Either way, our camera's are not working correctly. If you go to a hotel the air conditioner is not working, if you go to a restaurant and the fail to include an item with your meal, they apologize and compensate you. 

Happy that Canon is providing a firmware fix. Not happy with a systematic problem like this they are not offering current owners something. Sandisk stands look lose big to Lexar following this problem unless they step up and do something (such as 20% of new CFast card at retail, not their store which is 100% over priced).


----------



## HKFEVER (Jul 4, 2016)

Sandisk Asia just asked me to take the card to HK dealer for exchange, LOL

It must almost cost nothing to manufacture memory cards, LOL


----------



## HKFEVER (Jul 4, 2016)

Back from Sandisk service center:
- They don't know anything about Canon's claim 
- They don't know anything about their own post of waiting for Canon's new firmware 
- They don't have stock in for replacement 
- Est. end of July to mid Aug for replacement


----------



## kaihp (Jul 4, 2016)

HKFEVER said:


> Back from Sandisk service center:
> - They don't know anything about Canon's claim
> - They don't know anything about their own post of waiting for Canon's new firmware
> - They don't have stock in for replacement
> - Est. end of July to mid Aug for replacement



It's so sad that it's not even funny. Maybe you should show them Sandisk's own KB item
http://kb-cn.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/19587 (simplified Chinese version)


----------



## HKFEVER (Jul 4, 2016)

kaihp said:


> HKFEVER said:
> 
> 
> > Back from Sandisk service center:
> ...



It is not funny 

Canon is waiting for its own firmware to save its repetition 
Sandisk is waiting for Canon to prevent the cost of replacement 
Custom is waiting for them to replace the not up to spec. CFast 

Sandisk should just replace the not up to spec. CFast 

Don't try to just ask us to swallow those CFast card.  

Can they guarantee that those card can be insert in other device and won't have issue!!!!!


----------



## weixing (Jul 4, 2016)

dilbert said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


Hi,
Can you insert a CFast card in Nikon and Sony camera which use XQD card?? Oh... of course 100% failure since you can't even insert in... ha ha ha 

Have a nice day.


----------



## HKFEVER (Jul 4, 2016)

weixing said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Anyone in Hasselblad world use Sandisk in their H6D? H6D uses CFast.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 4, 2016)

weixing said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



You cant believe everythng you read or cant read on the internet.

There are a lot of bad cfast cards out there too. Mostly poorly built chinese under strange brands Some of them have write speeds no better than CF. i guess that would be a canon problem too to some people.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 4, 2016)

Well, that's enough humour for today - back to work. 

Jack


----------



## tron (Jul 6, 2016)

dilbert said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


Can you tell us which Nikon and Sony DSLRs are using CFAST memory cards?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 6, 2016)

RGF said:


> happens only with Sandisk cards and not Lexar cards - so likely problem is ..
> 
> 1. Sandisk cards. They behave out of spec.
> 
> 2. Canon, Nikon, ... They failed to understand the details of *Sandisk's specs which are slightly different than Lexar's.*



Performance ratings may be different, but if something fundamental between Sandisk and Lexar is different, then at least one of them is deviating from the Compact Flash Organization's CFAST spec. Sandisk and Lexar cards should be interchangeable, and Canon should design to CFO*, not any given vendor's product.

* I assume that is the case, even if they made a mistake.


----------



## tron (Jul 7, 2016)

dilbert said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


I don't think so. You said: "Look at it from another perspective: are there any reports from owners of cameras made by other manufacturers (e.g. Nikon) that are reporting the same problem?"
You assume that other manufacturers like Nikon use CFAST cards (just like Canon) and do not have a problem. Well they do not but then they do NOT use CFAST cards...


----------



## unfocused (Jul 7, 2016)

tron said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



Bingo! Tron is correct. 

I have a hard time believing anyone would be so thick that they would have to have this explained to them. But then, I should consider the original source. 

(I kind of hope Neuro is following this. I suspect he would find it quite amusing. This is better than the "lens is a camera" thingy)


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jul 7, 2016)

1.0.2 now availble:

http://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos-1d_x_mark_ii.aspx?type=firmware


----------



## unfocused (Jul 7, 2016)

tq0cr5i said:


> 1.0.2 now availble:
> 
> http://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos-1d_x_mark_ii.aspx?type=firmware



[quote author=Canon USA]
Changes:
Firmware Version 1.0.2 incorporates the following functional improvements and fixes.

1. Incorporates countermeasures for a phenomenon in which the bottom part of still images recorded to SanDisk CFast cards become corrupted.
2. Enhances communication reliability between the camera and CFast cards.

If you are using the affected CFast cards, after having updated the camera firmware to Firmware Version 1.0.2, please make sure to use the camera to format the CFast card.

The Version 1.0.2 firmware being released at this time is for cameras with Firmware Version 1.0.0. If the camera's firmware is already Version 1.0.2, it is not necessary to update the firmware.
When updating the firmware of your camera, please first go over the instructions thoroughly before you download the firmware.
The firmware update takes approximately six minutes.

<Cautions in the Use of SanDisk CFast Cards>
Please note that when using the SanDisk CFast cards listed below with the EOS-1D X Mark II, the bottom part of still photos may become corrupted. 
Affected CFast Cards:
- SanDisk Extreme PRO CFast2.0 64GB (SDCFSP-064G-xxx)
- SanDisk Extreme PRO CFast2.0 128GB (SDCFSP-128G-xxx)
- SanDisk Extreme PRO CFast2.0 64GB (SDCFSP-064G-xxxA)
- SanDisk Extreme PRO CFast2.0 128GB (SDCFSP-128G-xxxA)
- SanDisk Extreme PRO CFast2.0 64GB (SDCFSP-064G-xxxB)
- SanDisk Extreme PRO CFast2.0 128GB (SDCFSP-128G-xxxB)
*The "xxx" at the end of the product number varies depending on the sales region.

When using the affected CFast cards with the EOS-1D X Mark II, follow the steps below.
1: Check whether the firmware version of the EOS-1D X Mark II is Version 1.0.2 or later. If the firmware version of the camera is Version 1.0.0, update the firmware to Version 1.0.2 or later. 
2: Format the affected CFast card with the EOS-1D X Mark II with firmware version 1.0.2 or later.

Note that when using a CFast card formatted according to the above step 2, the following operations will take place.
- An "ImgSaver.bin" file of several MB in capacity will be created in the "MISC" folder on the card. Do not move or delete the folder or the file on the card.
- When opening the card slot cover, the access lamp may remain lit or blink for a longer duration. 
Remove the card only after having confirmed that the access lamp is off. When the access lamp is lit or blinking, recording to the card is in progress. 
Never perform the operations below when the access lamp is lit or blinking as doing so may result in corrupted image data or may cause damage to the card or the camera.
- Removing the card
- Removing the battery pack
- Applying vibration or shock to the camera
- Unplugging and replugging the power cord (when using the separately-sold household power outlet accessories)

When using SanDisk CFast cards, to fully utilize the card performance, use the refresh tool provided by SanDisk before formatting the card with a camera with the above step 1 applied.
Refresh tool: http://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/17370

In addition, if an affected SanDisk CFast card has already been formatted with a computer or another device, please format the card again with a camera with the above step 1 applied.

About the "Refresh Tool" of SanDisk cards:
Q1: Whenever the camera is used to format a SanDisk CFast card, is it mandatory to use the refresh tool? If the refresh tool is not used, will the bottom part of still images become corrupted?
A1: The refresh tool is not related to image corruption that appears at the bottom part of still images. We are informing users about this tool as SanDisk recommends regular use of the refresh tool when using SanDisk CFast cards. For details about the use of the refresh tool, please inquire with SanDisk. 
Q2: How often does the refresh tool have to be used? 
A2: For details about use frequency, and the use of the refresh tool, please inquire with SanDisk.
Q3: What will happen to camera operations if I continue using a SanDisk CFast card without using the refresh tool?
A3: The speed for continuous data writing may decrease. If the data writing speed seems to have decreased during high-speed continuous shooting, please try to use the refresh tool to alleviate the problem. For any other technical questions concerning CFast cards, please inquire with SanDisk. [/quote]


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 7, 2016)

Yep. Done. Camera still works as good as it did before with my Lexar card! At least now if i need to pick up,something on the road, i have another choice.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 7, 2016)

HKFEVER said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Just back from 4 weeks in Sth Africa & Botswana.

Used 2 x 1Dx II Bodies with supplied 128GB CFast 2 Cards, experienced some corruption as described.

Used new H6D 50c with Lexar 128GB 3500x Card, no issues, as I wasn't aware of this issue with the 1Dx II until experiencing it while in Africa I didn't try a Sandisk 128GB CFast 2 Card in the H6D. But since coming Home I have, again, no issue with the Hasselblad.

The 1Dx II issue didn't show up "in camera" so it seems to be during transfer.

It's about as tiring as watching paint dry with both Canon & Nikon with pretty well every camera release showing exceptionally poor testing for bugs before release.

Canon sold both my 1Dx II bodies with SanDisk 128GB CFast 2 Cards included in the Box plus CFast Card Reader from Sandisk, one could be forgiven for believing that both Canon & SanDisk did compatibility testing for possible issues BEFORE release, appears we are somewhat nieve to expect this in this day & age.

Perhaps a Class Action Suit against Canon & or SanDisk might generate some interest on the part of Canon to ensure BS like this doesn't happen.

And before some dope starts banging the Canon drum, consider the cost in real terms of someone buying the 1Dx 2, using the supplied by Canon Sandisk card, going off to Antarctica and shooting 10,000 Images only to find a percentage of Images are corrupted due to Canon's negligence. 

That's what's whats happened in my case only it was Africa not Antarctica, I'm onboard for any Class Action Suite anywhere on the Planet, Canon's Apology doesn't work for me, and it shouldn't for you.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey Edward, you must have had a blast with the camera there in African. Maybe start another thread regarding the camera and your impressions of it. I promised myself I'd wait until September and so far I'm true to promise but sure getting impatient. Lots of jobs demanding my time so all that is OK. I'll be thrilled to see some images from you.

It is pretty bad when a camera is supplied with a card that malfunctions, by the camera manufacturer and I agree it is real egg on the face of Canon. It does seem a little out of character for them. Did you actually lose some worthy shots?

Jack


----------



## eml58 (Jul 7, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Edward, you must have had a blast with the camera there in African. Maybe start another thread regarding the camera and your impressions of it. I promised myself I'd wait until September and so far I'm true to promise but sure getting impatient. Lots of jobs demanding my time so all that is OK. I'll be thrilled to see some images from you.
> 
> It is pretty bad when a camera is supplied with a card that malfunctions, by the camera manufacturer and I agree it is real egg on the face of Canon. It does seem a little out of character for them. Did you actually lose some worthy shots?
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack, still working my way through my Images, will Post once I'm happy with the final results.

With no internet access during the 4 weeks I was stumped on why I was having the issue of corrupted Images, thought initially it was something I was doing wrong with the CFast Cards, fortunately I also purchased Lexar 128GB CFast Cards and replaced the SanDisk Cards with these, once I did this the issue went away, so I lost some Images, not sure what percentage, maybe 2% to 3%, not being a Pro it's less painful, hugely disappointed with Canon though, of the last 4 Canon Cameras I've purchased, 5DMK III, 5DsR, 1Dx & 1Dx II the only Body I've not had some form of issue with has been the 5DsR, 1Dx (shutter Issue returned too Canon for fix) 5DMK III (Light leak issues returned to Canon for fix), now this nonsense with the 1Dx II, not a stellar performance by Canon, unfortunately Nikon is no better.

Other than the CFast Card issue, I was very happy with the upgrade to the 1Dx II, AF lock on was perceptively better than the 1Dx, the buffer just wasn't reached at any time at 14fps, the high ISO performance was again perceptively better than the 1Dx, where I wouldn't shoot the 1Dx above 1600, the 1Dx II I was totally comfortable shooting at 3200, the AF from the LCD screen on video was a Gem to use.

But I'm still hugely annoyed with Canon & SanDisk, crap like this shouldn't happen, I know it does, but it seems a simple issue to in camera test before release, compatibility of the Card is pretty well up there with a shutter that works properly, or no light leaks.


----------



## tron (Jul 7, 2016)

dilbert said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think so. You said: "Look at it from another perspective: are there any reports from owners of cameras made by other manufacturers (e.g. Nikon) that are reporting the same problem?"
> ...


It's the same with Canon having no problems at all with XQD cards!!! Now seriously, you can say that Sony and Nikon have no problems with their own card type but to compare with a card type they are not using is trolling.


----------



## tron (Jul 7, 2016)

dilbert said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


*Yes it was you:*



dilbert said:


> ..
> 
> Look at it from another perspective: are there any reports from owners of cameras made by other manufacturers (e.g. Nikon) that are reporting the same problem?
> 
> This isn't Sandisk's problem, it is Canon's.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2016)

And some newcomers, initially at least, have trouble with some comments Neuro posts! 

Jack


----------



## mobile4788 (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a few brands of cFast cards. The SanDisk 64GB provided in the kit here in the US, a couple of Transcend 128GB cards, and two Super Talent 128GB cards. So far across all three brands, I get 2-3 corrupted images out of every thousand. I run "record to multiple" and the version on the CF card is fine. Lightroom is unable to import the files. It shows up like this:


----------



## tron (Jul 8, 2016)

New firmware is available


----------



## tron (Jul 17, 2016)

And there you are:

Nikon D500 issue with Lexar UHS-II SD cards

http://www.planetnikon.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=28820

Fixed with 1.02 firmware!!!

http://downloadcenter.nikonimglib.com/en/download/fw/191.html

Addressed an issue that sometimes caused errors with certain UHS-II SD memory cards. As we were able to confirm that these were read errors arising not in the camera but in the cards themselves, we addressed the issue with a work-around that switches temporarily to UHS-I mode when a card-side error occurs in UHS-II mode. The camera switches back to UHS-II mode when turned off and then on again or when the standby timer restarts. Card-side read errors may still occur after the update, albeit very infrequently.

EDIT: So were not for the fixes the solution would be Canon with Lexar and Nikon with Sandisk ;D ;D ;D


----------

